
Google Keyword Policy May Be Restricted by EU Ruling - jacquesm
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-03-23/google-sale-of-trademarked-keywords-may-be-limited-by-eu-ruling.html
======
Scott_MacGregor
So we have the EU, the USA, Austrailia and China all seeking to influence the
internet in different ways. It seems like the only big places around the globe
that are not trying to control it are most of Asia, India and South America.

Too bad the internet is curently not a safe harbor from the politicians who
change from time to time.

